# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  كتب الادب العباسي

## ام الجوري

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان اجد لديكم ما اريد وجزاه الله خيرا الذي يستطيع مساعدتي فانا  في امس الحاجه الى معرفه الكتب التي الفت عن الادب العباسي 
القديمه والجديده

----------


## ام الجوري

أرجو مساعدتي .....

----------


## صالح الجسار

الكتب القديمة لم تستوفِ الأدب العباسي جميعه بل هناك مؤلفات قديمة قد أشارت إلى بعضٍ من الأدب العباسي كبعض الأشعار والأخبار  وليست مقتصرة على هذا العصر أيضًا بل قد تجدين أخبارًا وأشعارًا من العصر الجاهلي وعصر صدر الإسلام وبني وأمية ومن هذه الكتب:
-الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد.
-البيان والتبيين للجاحظ.
-العقد الفريد لابن عبدربه الأندلسي.
-الشعر والشعراء لابن قتيبة.
-طبقات فحول الشعراء لابن سلاّم.
وغيرها.

أما الكتب الحديثة فقد اهتمت بالتقسيم للعصور الأدبية ووضع كل ما يخص الأدب في عصره ومن هذه الكتب:
-تاريخ الأدب العربي للزيات وهو شامل لجميع العصور مع التقسيم لكل عصر وإيضاح ما يشتمل عليه من أدب وهو يناسب المبتدئين في طلب علم الأدب.
-جواهر الأدب في أدبيات وإنشاء لغة العرب للهاشمي وهو ككتاب الزيات ولكنه أوسع منه وأشمل.
-ألّف د.شوقي ضيف سلسلة تاريخ الأدب العربي ومنها كتابيّ (العصر العباسي الأول) و ( العصر العباسي الثاني).
-ألّف د. محمد الشنطي كذلك سلسلة ومنها ( في الأدب العربي القديم-العصر العباسي والأندلسي).

هذا ما أعرفه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

= بالنسبة لكتابي الدكتور شوقي ضيف [العصر العباسي الأول - العصر العباسي الثاني] فلا غنى عنهما، وهما متوفران على الشبكة.

= وقد درَّس لنا الدكتور محمد أبو الأنوار [كلية دار العلوم] كتابًا في الأدب في العصر العباسي - لا أذكر اسمه بالضبط - سيكون من أنفع الكتب لكم؛ لاشتماله على عرْض لأكثر دراسات الباحثين المعاصرين الجادَّة، بداية من طه حسين والعقّاد إلى باحثين جدد، مع التعليق على تلك الدراسات.

----------


## فتى بغداد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . تحية طيبة وبعد . الكتب التي تتناول الأدب في العصر العباسي . أولاً المصادر : كتاب الإمتاع والمؤانسة للتوحيدي ، كتاب الكامل في اللغة للمبرد ، كتاب زهر الآداب وثمر الألباب للقيرواني ، كتاب حكاية أبي القاسم البغدادي للأزدي ، كتاب تاريخ مدينة السلام للبغدادي ، كتاب بغداد لابن طيفور ، كتاب الأمالي للقالي ، كتاب الأمالي للزجاج ، كتاب الأمالي لليزيدي ، كتاب عيون الأخبار للدينوري ، كتاب ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري ، كتاب تاريخ بغداد لمدور نخلة ، كتاب الأغاني للأصفهاني وهو مهم جداً ، كتاب وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان ، كتاب نجعة الرائد لليازجي ، كتاب فاكهة الخلفاء  لل ، كتاب الظرف والظرفاء للثعالبي ، كتاب القيان للأصفهاني ، كتاب مصارع العشاق للنحاس ، كتاب رسائل الجاحظ وهو مهم ، كتاب التحف والهدايا للخالديان ، كتاب مروج الذهب للمسعودي وخاصة الجزء4، كتاب لطائف المعارف للثعالبي ، كتاب المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف للإبشيهي ، رسائل ابن حزم الأندلسي ، الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة للشنتريني ، طبقات الشعراء لابن المعتز ، صبح الأعشى للقلقشندي ، البداية والنهاية لابن كثير ، الديارات للشابشتي ، الفرج بعد الشدة للتنوخي ، نشوار المحاضرة وحسن المذاكرة للتنوخي . ملاحظة : لاتوجد منه نسخة مصورة على الإنترنت ونرجو ممن يتكفل بتصويره ورفعه . والسلام . أما عن المراجع فهي كثييييييييييييي  ير يفضل مراسلتي على هذا البريد الإلكتروني : alfageeh_371@yahoo.com أو alfaraheede@yahoo.com

----------


## ام الجوري

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أود معرفة أهم ما يميز عصر المأمون والحياة الادبية في عصره لانني  ابحث عن موصوع للأطروحة باذن الله

----------

